# Problema con Amplificador Operacional Inversor y LM324



## Godeus (Jul 9, 2008)

Hola, tengo que realizar un inversor utilizando solamente una pila de 9V y según tenía entendido con este integrado (el Lm324 aunque he probado también el KA324 tampoco me sale) no había problemas con la alimentación simétrica.

El caso es que mido con el polímetro en las salidas (lo probé con Vi=Vcc=9V pero en realidad esta es variable) y me sale lo siguiente:

Con el KA324:
Patilla 1 (Out): +7.90V
Patilla 2 (-): +8.40V
Patilla 3 (+): 0V
Patilla 4 (Vcc): +9.16V

Con el LM324 (aunque he de reconocer que tengo "fastidiada" una patilla pero no es de las que uso):
Patilla 1 (out): +0.65V
Patilla 2(-): +4.89V
Patilla 3 (+): 0V
Patilla 4(Vcc): +9.16V

¿Es esto normal? ¿Por qué no me invierte la salida y además pierdo tensión? 

Por si acaso adjunto el esquema de como lo he hecho (siento que sea en paint pero es lo que tenía más a mano).

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 9, 2008)

*No* puedes conseguir una tensión negativa con ese esquema.
Si puedes invertir una señal alterna aplicada a la entrada, consiguiendo a la salida la misma señal pero invertida 180º

La forma seria polarizando la entrada (+) a 1/2 de la tensión de alimentación

Y lo que consigues es una tensión complementaria a tus 9 V de alimentación.
Si aplicas 1 V a la entrada, a la salida consigues el complemento a 9, o sea 8V, pero siempre positivos y es inversor porque cuando la excursión de tensión de la entrada "Sube", la de la salida desciende..


----------



## yanoteko (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola a todos primero que nada , yo soy nuevo en este foro , y la idea es compartir y cooperar.
aqui te dejo la solucion a tu problema com el LM 324 , el circuito esta en formato PDF ,
pruebalo y despues me comentas como te fue con el circuito .-


----------



## eb7ctx (Jul 28, 2008)

Buenas, como bien dice fogonazo con ese circuito no puedes generar tensión negativa, es mas fácil hacer un oscilador (de cualquier tipo) y rectificar la alterna en continua negativa, puedes usar un pequeño transformador de radio, una inductancia e incluso si la potencia que requieres es baja un simple flip flop, hay montones de circuitos que te sirven para eso


----------



## wacalo (Jul 28, 2008)

Hola eb7ctx:
No entiendo como se puede obtener tensión negativa con un simple flip-flop.
Hasta donde sé un flip flop es un biestable en el cual sus salidas pueden tomar los valores High y Low (0 y 1), pero 0, 1 y -1, Uhmmmm.
Saludos.


----------



## latino18hvm (Abr 28, 2009)

hola
me podrian explicar como amplificar alguan señal en un lm324 con alimentacion simple porque cuando voy a amplificar antes me baja la tension en vez de subirla.
por ejemplo introduzco un voltaje de 1 v y Vme sale menor que la entrada
en cualquier configuracion


----------



## seth9008 (Oct 14, 2009)

una pregunta, he tratado de conectar 2 LM324 en paralelo como se ven en varios circuitos de vúmetros, pero el caso es que cuando los coloco uno solo de eelos se calienta y hace corto....alguien sabe por qué?????????????


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2009)

Por que no posteas el esquema que estas usando para saber de que estas hablando? Por que nunca he visto *amplificador operacionales en paralelo* en un vúmetro...


----------



## seth9008 (Oct 14, 2009)

meno, este es el circuito que estoy tratando de armar


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 14, 2009)

Ese circuito funciona correctamente, así que has cometido un error de montaje. Por favor, revisá lo que has armado y verificá las conexiones antes de seguir.
Tomá el datasheet del LM324 y poné en el esquema el número que le corresponde a cada pata del chip y verificá que has conectado vos.


----------



## seth9008 (Oct 14, 2009)

el porblema está en alimentar a los 2 lm324, ya que cuando coloco los 2 hacen corto....


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola.
Prueba el circuito con un solo LM324, si funciona, cambia de circuito integrado, y mira si funciona también.
Si en ambos casos funciona, entonces, debe revisar la parte del circuito que no haz probado, es probable que algo no esté bien allí.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## seth9008 (Oct 14, 2009)

ya he probado los LM324 por separado y funcionan, el caso está cuando los pongo juntos en el mismo circuito


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola.
El circuito lo tienes hecho en protoboard o ya está en una placa.
Puedes poner imagenes de tu conexión, porque, ese circuito funciona.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## seth9008 (Oct 14, 2009)

está en proto, y solo tengo hecha la primera parte del circuito:


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 14, 2009)

Hola.
Esa imagen no ayuda mucho, no se ven las resistencias, los LEDs, la alimentación.
Te sugiero que hagas un diagrama del circuito en un papel con el número de los terminales de los circuitos integrados y los compmentes y lo uses como guía de instalación.

Te dejo un dibujo como una idea de lo que quiero decir.

Suerte.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## seth9008 (Oct 15, 2009)

si ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
gracias por las respuestas, me ayudaron algo: Resulta que un LM324 estaba dañado o algo así, ya que al tratar de alimentar a los 2 con la misma fuente (como en el diagrama de elaficionado) me hacia corto. Hoy por fin tuve tiempo de comprar otro lm324 y al probar el circuito...VUALÁ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡.....Funcionó bien (ahora lo raro es que si hago otras cosas con el LM324 "dañado" funciona normalmente).
Otra cosa: el circuito antes mencionado por mi (jajaja) no jala muy bien.... si le colocan audio, los LED´s se apagan ritmicamente pero todos al mismo tiempo, no hacen el efecto de subida y bajada de nivel.....
asi que tuve que cambiarle ciertas cosillas(otra vez jajajaja), ahora funciona bien y si me hace el efecto....
luego les pasaré un video de como queda montado en la pc...
una cosita mas: CON LEDS BLANCOS ULTRABRILLANTES Y LEDS AZULES SE VE DE POCA MAD....


----------



## seth9008 (Oct 19, 2009)

jejeje, se que ya resolví el caso, pero buscando entre la gente, encontré a alguien que me paso el circcuito de un vúmetro de procedencia dudosa (jajajaja)...
el chiste es que lo probé y FUNCIONA MEJOR QUE CUALQUIER OTRO DISEÑO HECHO CON EL LM324¡¡¡¡¡...pero me entró la duda de saber si está correctamente hecho, así que se los subo para que le den una checadita...(ya lo arme en proto y funciona genial...)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Oct 19, 2009)

Ese esquema es un desastre!
1- Tiene escala lineal, no logarítimica como un vúmetro.
2- Dada la relación de resistencias, toda la escala está comprimida en un rango muy pequeño, así que vas a ver variaciones de la señal sin que cambie mucho el sonido.

Usá el que tenías antes que está perfecto y dejá de agarrar inventos de gente trasnochada.


----------



## seth9008 (Oct 21, 2009)

jajajaja....

oye, pero el problema ahora es que si hago el primer circuito, cuando manipulo el potenciómetro de 50K, los LED´s se saturan y se quedan en alto todos y solo funcionan los últimos 2 (se quedan prendidos 4 leds sin seguir el ritmo y solo 2 responden);
sin embargo, con este que me pasaron no tengo ese problema, ya que cuando manipulo el potenciómetro los leds encienden perfecto, si quieres te paso el video

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcnO-1A4NSQ

se ve la diferencia de cuando giras el potenciómetro...

El original se ve así:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6OaTNvjoCds

....ves la diferencia????

aunque eso si....el circuito original el más sensible que el modificado.....


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola.
Como tú mismo lo haz dicho, es más sensible, por lo tanto, necesita menos nivel de entrada de audio, para no saturar el circuito.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## seth9008 (Oct 21, 2009)

me referia a que no importa la señal de entrada, al girar el potenciometro pasa lo mismo...
se quedan algunos leds en alto y algunos ni respunden...


----------



## elaficionado (Oct 21, 2009)

Hola.
Pon una resistencia en el terninar del centro del potenciómetro aproximadamente igual valor al del potenciómetro, y mira que sucede o pon la resitencia en serie con el potenciómetro ( o sea con el terminal de entrada del potenciómetro).

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## RHouse (May 7, 2010)

Y si quisiera aplicarlo en un seguidor de lineas pero que cambie de linea negra a linea blanca con un swicht como le haria?


----------



## ALIEM (Mar 27, 2011)

compañeros  foreros  quiero  hacerle una  pregunta  yo  tengo  amplificador   que me  usa  una pantallita   donde  trae  el  volumetro  ha  y  otra  cosa,  como  el  tape  el  vcd  el dvd pero   sin  querer  invertí  los  cabré  y  a  hora  la  pantallita  se  echo  a  perder    prende  apenitas , pero    en  el  circuito  donde  ba  la  pantalla   hay  5 integrados  lm 324  de  los  5  cuatro  me  calienta    quisiera  saber  si fue la  pantallita  o  los  integrados   lm 324


----------



## pandacba (Mar 27, 2011)

Imposible saberlo, no vimos como fue la mala conección ni tenemos el circuito a mano para medir nada, consegulols y cambialos, son baratos pero nada tienen que ver con la pantalla seguro, es muy probable que tengas un problema de baja tensión por los LM324 en corto


----------



## Christopher091888 (May 24, 2012)

HOLA, QUE TAL como conectar el lm324 y el lm324n una funciona con fuente simetrica y otro solo con una fuente ayuda !!!


----------



## temelectronica (Jul 15, 2015)

He probado esto y el LM324 no invierte la polaridad de una señal dc, intenta con un LM741C o un TL084 la misma configuración, a 1k las resistencias.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 16, 2015)

Si es DC no es señal es DC, y eso no lo iniverte ningún AO, lo que invierten los AO son señales AC
Porque no comentas mejor tu proyecto, un dibuo de lo que tenes echo


----------



## temelectronica (Jul 17, 2015)

Si tiene potencia y puede modelarse como funcion es una señal... f(t) = k
Y en cuanto al cambio de polaridad seguro que lo hace un LM741C, no deberia mostrarte mi simulacion porque no lo encontre en ningun portal y es nuestro diseño y proyecto de electronica, pero lo comparto...
Espero que te sirva de ayuda


----------



## chclau (Jul 17, 2015)

pandacba dijo:


> Si es DC no es señal es DC, y eso no lo iniverte ningún AO, lo que invierten los AO son señales AC
> Porque no comentas mejor tu proyecto, un dibuo de lo que tenes echo



Que yo sepa un AO inversor invierte AC o DC en forma indistinta, siempre dentro de los limites de su tension de alimentacion (y de su respuesta en frecuencia)


----------

